# At Marty's Minus 1



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Folks started arriving late afternoon on Thursday to help prepare the layout for the weekend. After most of the work is done, trains start to run and test the track.

A whole covey of Aristo Craft GP-40's were tested... Henson Tittle running on the upper line..... 










Jane Clarke parked hers in the new train shed after her run...










I had my consist running at the NTCRR elevators...








and the Rail Truck on the new upper line....










Dan Patterson had his Connie running just before sunet










And Ric Golding was testing Jan's "Executive" train.










Dinner was prepared by the St Louis gang and we ended the evening with a fabulous meal.... Thanks to Jan, Jane and Rita.



















Tomorrow that table will be filled with Kidman's Trains....


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

Great pics Stan and the "official"ribbon cutting hasn't taken place yet! 

Whilst we envy a little the fun you guys are going to have at least we are seeing some of it. Is there a wight restriction to the bridge? lol


Wish I could post smilies but they seem to have gone from my screen!!


----------



## cmjdisanto (Jan 6, 2008)

Pretty soon this thing is gonna be a whole weeks worth of activities!!!!!!!!







Sure wish we were there. 
I will add that since we are unable to make most of these.......( having a daughter that's in school, our distance and no one to watch said daughter close by that doesn't have 10,000 things to do anyway......) I'll make an offer. 
This year is passed and I wasn't able to get things sent off but I had (actually still have) 3 slabs of ribs and 5lbs of pulled pork to send. Anyone that would like to take a detour to Virginia on the way to Marty's is welcome to pick it up and bring it with







. Not to sound lika ya'll ain't worth it but.......... the $400.00+ shipping that it woulda cost to send things overnight is a bit outta our league.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

did jj get lost on the way don't see him??????????????????


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like a real ball! Thanks for posting photos Stan. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

Let the fun begin. Have a great weekend folks. Lots of pictures please.

Paul


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan, 

Great photos as always. Thanks for allowing some vicarious pleasure for us homebodies!


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Dito...Like Richard Smith said.. And keep them coming.. tks Noel & Jane


----------



## flatracker (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks a lot Stan! Also wish I was there.


----------

